# [Wet Thumb Forum]-DIY FERTILIZER - Measuring and Dosing



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

I got my DIY chemicals and have started dosing. In the process I figured out an interesting way to measure and dose the chemicals.

To measure:
I found a seller on ebay who specializes in small jewelry scales with +/-0.1g and 120-300g capacities. I got the 300g for $32.

To dose:
I went online with usplastics and ordered some mix/measure bottles. They are the same type used with two-cycle engine oil.

Using the dosing calculator I determined the amount of chemical and the recommended doses. I then scales the measurements so that the measuring cup was directly related to a ppm values.

i.e. - 
I filled the 450ml bottle with distilled water and enough KNO3 so that if I squeeze up 30ml of solution it is equal to 1ppm of nitrate for my tank.
I filled the 900ml bottle with distilled water and enough KSO4 so that if I squeeze up 30ml of solution it is equal to 5ppm of potassium for my tank.

I'll have details and pictures soon.

James Hoftiezer


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

I got my DIY chemicals and have started dosing. In the process I figured out an interesting way to measure and dose the chemicals.

To measure:
I found a seller on ebay who specializes in small jewelry scales with +/-0.1g and 120-300g capacities. I got the 300g for $32.

To dose:
I went online with usplastics and ordered some mix/measure bottles. They are the same type used with two-cycle engine oil.

Using the dosing calculator I determined the amount of chemical and the recommended doses. I then scales the measurements so that the measuring cup was directly related to a ppm values.

i.e. - 
I filled the 450ml bottle with distilled water and enough KNO3 so that if I squeeze up 30ml of solution it is equal to 1ppm of nitrate for my tank.
I filled the 900ml bottle with distilled water and enough KSO4 so that if I squeeze up 30ml of solution it is equal to 5ppm of potassium for my tank.

I'll have details and pictures soon.

James Hoftiezer


----------



## farm41 (Feb 1, 2003)

I have used my gunpowder scales before, when I first got my plantex CSM I weighed out the right amount, and it was close to a tablespoon, so that was good enough for me. The gunpowder scales weigh in grains though, so it's just a simple conversion to grams, 15.43 grains = 1 gram.

Matt
If you're not making any mistakes, you're not doing anything


----------



## farm41 (Feb 1, 2003)

I tried the us plastics site, but could not find the mix and measure bottles that I think you are speaking of. Could you post the link? please

Matt
If you're not making any mistakes, you're not doing anything


----------



## m.lemay (Jan 9, 2005)

I use 500ml water bottles, Poland Spring etc....
I did the same thing, Using chucks calculator, I set up my ferts for my 75 gal tank so that when I dose that tank 1ml= 1ppm or .1ppm depending on which fertilizer it is. I labeled the bottle with what it is and how much 1 ml equals. If I used those bottles for a different size tank I would have to redo the calculations. I setup the solutions so that they're all in even increments for the 75 gal tank. If I need Kno3 1ml=.1ppm, If I need to bring the tank from 0ppm to 10ppm, I just measure out 100 ml and presto, 10ppm. Those measuring bottles sure would be nice though.









75 gal,pressurized CO2 with controller, 3WPG PC lighting,gravel/flourite 50/50 substrate, Filstar XP3, GH=7,KH=5,PH=6.9,NO3=10ppm, PO4=1-2ppm,K=20ppm+/-, FE=.1ppm


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

For different sizes of tanks, you can use Chuck's Calculator to determine the volume of dry ingredients to make 1ml = 1ppm for 10 gallons, and then use 1 ml in the 10G, 2ml in the 20G, 3 ml in the 30G. Easy to remember which tank gets how much, but I still have it written on the bottle. 

I actually have mine set to 1ml = 1ppm in 9 gallons instead of 10 since I know the gravel and driftwood take up some of that volume.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2003)

HA!!

I have seen arguments on the APD about weighing out chemicals. People have typed volumes about the thousands of dollars that you would have to spend on scales with the accuracy needed.

James finds good scales on eBay for $32.

That is the coolest.









The scales I saw they were asking for $67. How did you know how much to bid? I make stock solutions for my tank too. 1ml of my PO4 = 0.1ppm PO4 in my tank, but I have always estimatwed and used the Chuck Gadd method. I'm not sure great accuracy is needed, but the how would we have our fun









I would be interested in the link to the plastics place too.
Ben

www.aquatic-plants.org

40 Breeder, 5.5 watts/gal CF, Automatic CO2, 30ppm CO2, pH 6.7, KH 5, GH 15, K 20ppm, NO3 5-10ppm, PO4 0.3-0.6ppm, Flourish 15ml 2-3 x week, Flourish Fe 15ml 2-3 x week


----------



## farm41 (Feb 1, 2003)

You can find gunpowder scales for $29 at the sporting goods store. They measure to the tenth of a grain, and each grain is 15 times smaller than a gram. If you want accuracy, they'll beat a gram scale everyday, but I bet your plants won't give a hoot which scale you use. 

Good brands to choose from are RCBS, Lee,Lyman,Browning,Redding,and Hornady.

Matt
If you're not making any mistakes, you're not doing anything


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

For the bottles, go to;
www.usplastics.com

and search for the following item numbers;

*Item No.* Description Unit In Stock List Price Qty 
*66098* 8 oz; 1/4 And 1/2 oz Dispensing Chambers; 24-410 Cap Size Each Yes $0.89 
*66099* 16 oz; 1/2 And 1 oz Dispensing Chambers; 28-410 Cap Siz Each Yes $1.13 
*66100* 32 oz; 1/2 And 1 oz Dispensing Chambers; 28-410 Cap Size Each Yes $1.47

Personally I also order all my bottles, carboys, tubing and fittings from them as well.

James Hoftiezer


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

For the scale that I got I used this ebay vendor;
http://www.stores.ebay.com/id=4352192

He retails all of his scales at a buy-now price but will also put one or two of each up for bid. The 300g scale I got was buy-now of $45, but after bidding on a dozen different auctions I finally got one for $32.

Please note that I you could get by with a smaller scale. I just got the most for my money. After getting it and using it, the most I have weighed was 120g, but I had to split it up because the face of the scale could not hold all the powder. I think the smaller scales can be gotten around $20.

Like antyhing on ebay, you can pay the buy-now price or take some time and try to win an auction. It took me several weeks, but I saved $14.

The powder scales sound like a good option, just make sure it will work for what you want. I would suggest +/-0.1 gram and at least 50g capacity. Digital is nice and I think they're cheap enough now to be worth an extra $.

James Hoftiezer


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

I finally got around to taking the pictures.
I hope this helps explain my idea.

























James Hoftiezer

[This message was edited by JamesHoftiezer on Thu February 13 2003 at 05:22 AM.]

[This message was edited by JamesHoftiezer on Thu February 13 2003 at 05:22 AM.]


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2003)

What's the in the bottle with the brown liquid?

www.aquatic-plants.org

40 Breeder, 5.5 watts/gal CF, Automatic CO2, 30ppm CO2, pH 6.7, KH 5, GH 15, K 20ppm, NO3 5-10ppm, PO4 0.3-0.6ppm, Flourish 15ml 2-3 x week, Flourish Fe 15ml 2-3 x week


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

I'll bet it's Plantex CSM mix. Just a guess though.

Moderator



















American by birth, Marine by the grace of God!

This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.

Whack Iraq NOW!


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Its ecogrow fish trace and epsom salts. Its really the remainder of the PMDD recipe mixed in the suggested proportions. 
I am currently doing it based on growth indicators.

P.S> After I called ecogrow to let them know they shorted the trace, they promised to send out a second bottle. It arrived yesterday.

James Hoftiezer


----------

